# R100 @ Sage Creek Archery Range March 21 and 22



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm coming from Augusta GA with about 20 archers


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

This will be a great shoot! Dave goes all out for everyone at his shoots.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

This is going to be a great shoot. Hope everyone can make it.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jakeeib said:


> I'm coming from Augusta GA with about 20 archers


Awesome!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Were trying to get a group together and come down .

Dave always has a great course set up .I have never shot the R 100 I can't think of a better place to shoot it than Sage Creek .

Now if Bobs wife will let him out were all set .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Were trying to get a group together and come down .
> 
> Dave always has a great course set up .I have never shot the R 100 I can't think of a better place to shoot it than Sage Creek .
> 
> Now if Bobs wife will let him out were all set .


Well.......Bob's wife would be fine with it, but Bob's check book says I need to officiate a track meet that day for the extra $.

Guys if you have never shot a R-100 your in for a treat. Bring a stool as it will take some time to shoot 50 targets in a day but you will have a ball, especially if you have a group of guys you can have some fun with.

If you have never been to Sage's place you are in for another treat. Dave really puts on a beautiful 3D shoot with a great mix of terrain and scenery. What a great place to hold the R-100.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Can't wait. And thanks for the compliments.


----------



## c.still (Jan 26, 2005)

I can't wait brother for an awesome shoot and to see my ole buddy .with your place Dave and the layout of your land this is gonna be the best shoot Ive ever been to !!! And btw the kiddos can't wait either see you sat


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

c.still said:


> I can't wait brother for an awesome shoot and to see my ole buddy .with your place Dave and the layout of your land this is gonna be the best shoot Ive ever been to !!! And btw the kiddos can't wait either see you sat


Where is the like button on AT?


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking forward to it. Me, Travis and mini-Travis will be there for sure.

Dawg


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

tdawg21 said:


> Looking forward to it. Me, Travis and mini-Travis will be there for sure.
> 
> Dawg


Awesome. The last R100 I shot was with you.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> Awesome. The last R100 I shot was with you.


Yep. That was a good time. We haven't shot one since then either. Just found out a few minutes ago that Jordan is gonna be able to come in from college and shoot with us Saturday. Good times!!!

Glad you got it for this year. You deserve it bud.

Dawg


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks man. Hope I get to talk to you awhile.


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

I am coming down from Arlington VA and my kids are coming up from Savannah Georgia to meet me there.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

rodneyroberts32 said:


> I am coming down from Arlington VA and my kids are coming up from Savannah Georgia to meet me there.


Awesome!


----------



## Yale (May 26, 2010)

I will be there. Looking forward to a great experience!


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for a great shoot Dave! I shot absolutely horrible and played with my set-up all day but still had a blast. I know a lot of work went into getting this shoot done and I think I speak for everyone when I say: 

*THANKS!!!!!!!!*

Dawg


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

tdawg21 said:


> Thanks for a great shoot Dave! I shot absolutely horrible and played with my set-up all day but still had a blast. I know a lot of work went into getting this shoot done and I think I speak for everyone when I say:
> 
> *THANKS!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Dawg


Hey, we all do it for the love of archery. If it wasn't for the archers, there would be no reason to put it on. We are open to critisism and suggestions so that we can make it better next time.

I know everything wasn't perfect, and there is a few tweaks we need to add. It was definately a learning experience. I'm glad it went as good as it did.

Thanks for coming and it was great seeing you again!


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sage it was a awesome shoot and you have a absolutely beautiful area. The weather was perfect. There is a great write up in this section and I pretty much agree with it. This was our first R100 and I will definitely shoot more of them if I can,.


----------

